
Cockpit – Web-based interface for Linux servers - heywire
https://cockpit-project.org/
======
heywire
I recently came across this project when looking for a simple web interface
for a Raspberry Pi (running Ubuntu). I see that it was discussed here before
[1], but thought it was worthy of another share.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445612)

